# you be the judge



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

https://www.al.com/sponsor-content/?scid=166264&prx_t=JOUGAVoBOA8J8QA



jack


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Have not been to all of those. I don’t spend a lot of time in OB. However, I have been to the Tin Top a few times and I can certainly vouch for the quality of food and service there.


----------



## b smith (Jul 7, 2015)

OSO and Tin Top are really good


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

OSO my favorite one on the list.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I can't stand Tin Top. Eaten there a bunch and tried to like it. Just never been that impressed.


----------



## FoteeFy (Jan 27, 2021)

Boardfeet said:


> Have not been to all of those. I don’t spend a lot of time in OB. However, I have been to the Tin Top a few times and I can certainly vouch for the quality of food and service there.


Tin Top was our Mother's Day outing. Very good! Long wait. Damned expensive beer drinking. The waitress was spot on.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

3 for tin top 1 for oso and 1 yukkk. lol.
jack


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Tin top is good. Was there early July on a Friday afternoon like 4:30 and still had an hour wait. When we left people were saying “okay” to a 3 hour wait. Someone should set up a hot dog cart or mobile bar in the parking lot.

kitty’s is good but it’s just a meat and three place. Nothing mind blowing.

Jesse’s is fabulous. Don’t cheap out, get the nice wine and the nice steak and reap the rewards.

Several very good, if not better restaurants up the eastern shore too.

Edit: Cove is good too for bar food. Kind of pricey but good. Get takeout often for lunch. Spent many a late nights in there in my life.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

etrade92 said:


> Tin top is good. Was there early July on a Friday afternoon like 4:30 and still had an hour wait. When we left people were saying “okay” to a 3 hour wait. Someone should set up a hot dog cart or mobile bar in the parking lot.
> 
> kitty’s is good but it’s just a meat and three place. Nothing mind blowing.
> 
> ...


I live just down from the Cove. Spent many late nights and still do. The owner is interesting. I wouldn't rate the food anywhere above a 5 out of 10. Go down the street to The Sloop and get a south Foley Cheesesteak. That mamajamma is bad ass.


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Ahhh the Sloop. I was skeptical at first but it does seem to have obtained a good locals only vibe. Agreed, food is good.


----------

